# Bean Staples



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

What would you guys consider staples from the LL Bean lineup? Obviously the boots, and I think the vintage anorak, Shetland sweaters, flannel-lined chinos, chamois shirts and maybe even Muffy's favorite Scotch-plaid flannel shirts. I always find it comforting when I see a list of favorites and it mostly contains things I've had for years...it certainly sparks an interest towards the items that I don't have. Can anyone find the old 1983 catalog that was posted on a blog...can't remember which one, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Norwegian sweater, Bean Boots, and Scotch Flannel shirts. Combine all three with flannel lined chinos for bonus points.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Blucher mocs.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Just found the '83 catalog in the HTJ thread...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

- Chamois shirts
- Scotch plaid flannel shirts
- Norwegian sweater
- Bean Boots/ MHS
- Chippewa/ Katahdin boots
- Ragg wool socks
- Boat and tote bags
- Barn coat
- Wool crusher hat


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

+1

Shotgun cases.



hardline_42 said:


> - Chamois shirts
> - Scotch plaid flannel shirts
> - Norwegian sweater
> - Bean Boots/ MHS
> ...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nordic sweater
Ragg wool sweater
Barn coat
Bean boots
Flannel shirts
Baxter State winter parka
Mountain Classic anorak (or similar)
Rain coat (so many great ones)

Classics, all.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I find their OCBDs fully cut and perfectly presentable.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P2141451_zps33cb43f0.jpg.html







https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P4254510_zpsd1a7e91a.jpg.html

LLB lambswool sweater vest-

https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P2204167_zpseda657e0.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree, although all I saw in the Freeport store this week were the wrinkle-free kind.



WouldaShoulda said:


> I find their OCBDs fully cut and perfectly presentable.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Agree, although all I saw in the Freeport store this week were the wrinkle-free kind.


They don't make any other kind, unfortunately.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I find their OCBDs fully cut and perfectly presentable.


I do like the collar and cut of their OCBDs. A a slightly slimmer option in a must-iron would be perfect.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> I do like the collar and cut of their OCBDs. A a slightly slimmer option in a must-iron would be perfect.


I'm not holding my breath, they seem to have moved everything over to non iron. I doubt they'll go back, since I imagine most of their customer base (my parents included) like the simplicity of non iron.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ensiferous: my thought process when reading your post was "I don't think I've ever seen Ensiferous not wearing...(hits bottom of post)...ah, there's him wearing tweed".

i feel like there's balance in the universe again :tongue2:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I am a HUGE fan of their khakis. I wear nothing but. I've had all kinds too---BB, Charleston, Bills---but nothing beats LLB at their price point. As I've written about elsewhere, for me, khakis are disposable items. I ruin them regularly. I am a klutz. Therefore, I see no reason to spend $150 on Bills when I could get 4 pair of LLB for the same price.

Do I like the perma crease or the non-iron finish? Not especially. But life is all about compromises.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I'm not holding my breath, they seem to have moved everything over to non iron. I doubt they'll go back, since I imagine most of their customer base (my parents included) like the simplicity of non iron.


I fear you might be right. Not only that, but I believe they offer more colors in a "traditional fit" that'd be too large for my frame.

Is this something we can petition? Over 200k signatures and the White House must officially respond?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> I fear you might be right. Not only that, but I believe they offer more colors in a "traditional fit" that'd be too large for my frame.
> 
> Is this something we can petition? Over 200k signatures and the White House must officially respond?


I thought it was only 15k?

I want a slim fit too, but one shirt I'll acquiesce on that requirement for is the Scotch Plaid flannels I was talking about earlier. I need to stock up this year


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Ensiferous said:


> LLB lambswool sweater vest-


As much as I like the Bean items themselves (the jackets especially!), dat rug is what I love most.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I thought it was only 15k?
> 
> I want a slim fit too, but one shirt I'll acquiesce on that requirement for is the Scotch Plaid flannels I was talking about earlier. I need to stock up this year


I picked up a couple cotton tartans from LE for a song, in their version of traditional fit. Weight was thick but wouldn't be too much for fall/winter here, and fit me near perfectly (with room to move/breathe). Their slim fit is too slim.

However, LLB's slim versions can still be full-cut on me, and I'm not skinny as a rail by any means. Point being: for an in-between slim and full cut, don't sleep on LE tradt'l fit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> I picked up a couple cotton tartans from LE for a song, in their version of traditional fit. Weight was thick but wouldn't be too much for fall/winter here, and fit me near perfectly (with room to move/breathe). Their slim fit is too slim.
> 
> However, LLB's slim versions can still be full-cut on me, and I'm not skinny as a rail by any means. Point being: for an in-between slim and full cut, don't sleep on LE tradt'l fit.


All my madras shirts are LE traditional, so I know I like the fit, but I'm just not a fan of most of the patterns this year. There's one I'll probably pick up, but I can't see myself in most of the patterns.

For shirts, LE has become my destination for summer (madras), and LLB for winter (flannel).


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

There is some multi-colored seersucker striped shirt they've had for ages. And camp mocs.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

orange fury said:


> i feel like there's balance in the universe again :tongue2:


 :biggrin: I wish tweed was all it took to accomplish that, orange fury.

And thank you Spin.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

They may not be staples, but I like their assortment of seersucker shirts. They also make a green uni-stripe OCBD which is nice. And lastly, they just added a pair of linen trousers made in the USA by the Hertling Trouser Co. Worth a look!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I know it's heresy to admit a liking for non-iron, but I have LLB OCBDs (great collar roll) and khakis that look fine right out of the dryer, and I've never had any discomfort wearing them. Also like their polos, long wearing, non-bagging, and no logo.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2014/08/2014-ll-bean-scotch-plaid-flannel.html


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

It may not qualify as a staple, since only one per lifetime is required, but I like their Maine Warden's Parka. Mine is at least twenty-five years old and still running strong. The new "improved" and vastly more expensive version looks familiar enough to inspire confidence. For circumstances appropriate to a single insulated, waterproof garment rather than layers, this one is great. Also the pockets and other details seem to have been designed by somebody who has been outside in cold, wet weather. This formerly was true of many LLB products, but I have not bought enough recently to comment on the current situation.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

While I buy several things from Bean, I could find replacements for everything I buy at Bean but the boot. Yes, there are functional replacements (that might or might not be better), but for me, it wouldn't feel right. That boot is Bean; Bean is that boot. 

I feel the same way about the needs-to-be-ironed OCBD and Brooks Brothers. I buy a bunch of things from Brooks - but I could find replacements for all of them. And I have little doubt I could find a functional replacement for its OCBD (Kamakura is where I'd go first), but it wouldn't be right for me. Brooks has one thing that is left from its iconic cannon - its must iron OCBD.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Bean Boots, Maine Hunting Boots, OCBDs, flannels, and their wonderful Flying Tigers jackets!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

My list of Bean classics:

Bean Boots/MHS
Blucher Mocs
Camp Mocs
Boat and Tote
Classic Anorak


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the Shetland sweaters and heavier plain front flannel trousers; nothing goes better together.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

The items from LL Bean that will always have a spot in my closet:

Bean Boot
Katahdin boot
Ragg socks
Chamois shirt
Shetland sweater
Norwegian sweater

I have a few of their Scotch plaid flannel shirts and I like them well enough but they are just way too full cut for me. If they ever offered them in their slim fit, I'd stock up.

Re the Shetland sweaters - I've got some from BB, O'Connell's, and a couple Shaggy Dogs but the LLB Shetland just cannot be beat for the price.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My "lust list" at the moment consists mainly of Bean items: I've wanted the Nordic crew and the Ragg wool for some time now. I'm also considering the barn coat.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> My "lust list" at the moment consists mainly of Bean items: I've wanted the Nordic crew and the Ragg wool for some time now. I'm also considering the barn coat.


I absolutely, unequivocally recommend the LLB Norwegian sweater, out of everything I own it is literally my favorite garment across all categories. I need to get a smaller Shetland when they come out with them this year (mine from last year is too baggy in the body now), and a Ragg Wool sweater has been on my list for a while too. I think this is also the year I get a Irish Fisherman's sweater from them, if they include it in the F/W line up


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going to call or text LLB customer service in a week or so if I don't see the sweater on the site soon. Feels like a must-have this year.

How would you judge the fit? True to size? Large?



orange fury said:


> I absolutely, unequivocally recommend the LLB Norwegian sweater, out of everything I own it is literally my favorite garment across all categories. I need to get a smaller Shetland when they come out with them this year (mine from last year is too baggy in the body now), and a Ragg Wool sweater has been on my list for a while too. I think this is also the year I get a Irish Fisherman's sweater from them, if they include it in the F/W line up


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I'm going to call or text LLB customer service in a week or so if I don't see the sweater on the site soon. Feels like a must-have this year.How would you judge the fit? True to size? Large?


I'll go ahead and warn you, it fits oddly in the midsection (which Is a very common complaint online) The idea behind it is that it will trap body heat in, which is part of the reason the sweater wears so warm. This is a pic from when I was 190lbs, and this sweater is a Small:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4CDF-B3AE-EB926489885D_zpspfkvwu7m.jpg.htmlI get cold very easily, and I wore this with a flannel shirt underneath at a Christmas parade last year while it was misting and in the low 20's, and I was perfectly comfortable.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What about the midsection fits oddly? I don't notice anything especially objectionable in that picture. It appears to have a little excess there but I think other sweaters of mine do that. 

It's interesting that you could fit into a small at 190 pounds. I'm only a little heavier, about 195, but trim. I'm wondering if I'm a medium or a large. I do like a bit of room in my sweaters as opposed to a tight fit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

It feels more loose in the midsection in person. I would do a medium at the largest, but definitely not a large. You might do what I did and contact LLB directly for the measurements and compare it to one you already have. It worked well for me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Duvel said:


> I'm going to call or text LLB customer service in a week or so if I don't see the sweater on the site soon. Feels like a must-have this year.
> 
> How would you judge the fit? True to size? Large?


I've owned the "new" version of the Norwegian sweater for a few years now. The fit is definitely a bit odd off the rack, but nothing that a good soaking and blocking can't fix. I'm not thrilled about some of the details though. The cuffs lose their elasticity pretty quickly and they're stitched with a bulky seam that can be uncomfortable. Muffy did a good comparison of the "new" vs "old" versions of the Norwegian sweater:

https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2012/12/the-norwegian-crewneck-sweater.html

I'd give the old version a try. They should be pretty easy to find on eBay in the (arguably) preferable 80/20 wool/rayon blend.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Right, I remember reading Muffy's comparison. I've done a little hunting on the 'Bay for a good vintage one and the results have been a little iffy (sometimes hard to tell if they're really vintage, and hard to tell the overall used quality).

I'm willing to take the risk with a new one, knowing I can always return it, I guess. I've noticed that I generally run a medium in Bean outerwear, unless I want a more oversized look. And Bean's been great in the past with giving me accurate garment descriptions. Or I might just do my trick of ordering two sizes and comparing.



hardline_42 said:


> I've owned the "new" version of the Norwegian sweater for a few years now. The fit is definitely a bit odd off the rack, but nothing that a good soaking and blocking can't fix. I'm not thrilled about some of the details though. The cuffs lose their elasticity pretty quickly and they're stitched with a bulky seam that can be uncomfortable. Muffy did a good comparison of the "new" vs "old" versions of the Norwegian sweater:
> 
> https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2012/12/the-norwegian-crewneck-sweater.html
> 
> I'd give the old version a try. They should be pretty easy to find on eBay in the (arguably) preferable 80/20 wool/rayon blend.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Right, I remember reading Muffy's comparison. I've done a little hunting on the 'Bay for a good vintage one and the results have been a little iffy (sometimes hard to tell if they're really vintage, and hard to tell the overall used quality).
> 
> I'm willing to take the risk with a new one, knowing I can always return it, I guess. I've noticed that I generally run a medium in Bean outerwear, unless I want a more oversized look. And Bean's been great in the past with giving me accurate garment descriptions. Or I might just do my trick of ordering two sizes and comparing.


I would size down one in the Norwegian sweater. They run large.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I found one on the Trad thrift exchange last winter, courtesy of sbdivemaster, in the coloring Muffy describes as "the rare color combination of Charcoal with Purple and Teal." I often wear XLs, but bought this sweater in large. I concur with hardline_42 -- they can run large.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought the newer version of the mainline Norwegian as well as the LL Bean Signature version a few years back and returned the mainline one and kept the Signature one. The medium fits me exactly how I like (I'm about 5'8", 165lbs, 40" chest). It has held up great and lost none of its elasticity after constant wearing the past three or four years (I bought it the first year the Signature line existed, so whenever that was). I didn't notice any difference in the materials between the ones I handled - the difference seemed to be entirely in the cut with the mainline one being much more generous.

I've been tempted by vintage Norwegians on eBay and Etsy in the pas but when they are at a price I am willing to pay, they usually get snatched up pretty quickly.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

TweedyDon said:


> Bean Boots, Maine Hunting Boots, OCBDs, flannels, and their wonderful Flying Tigers jackets!


I forgot the Flying Tiger! Mine is at least 25 years old, and still looks new....ish. Got it 1/2 price too, at an outlet.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, that is nice. If I wore a leather jacket, that's what I'd want.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

How are the new anoraks? I've been eyeballing a navy one here lately, especially at $39...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

wwilson said:


> How are the new anoraks? I've been eyeballing a navy one here lately, especially at $39...


They're pretty good for the price, but not exactly a serious piece of kit. It's water resistant, sort of, but certainly not waterproof. The shoulders will soak through on mine in short order when walking through medium to heavy rain. I don't personally find the pull-over design very convenient either, but I realize that's part of its charm. Otherwise, it's a good jacket to throw in your car or your work bag if you're expecting a rainy commute (especially at the discounted price) but if you want something for hiking or backpacking, I'd pick a dedicated rain shell from Patagonia et al.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> They're pretty good for the price, but not exactly a serious piece of kit. It's water resistant, sort of, but certainly not waterproof. The shoulders will soak through on mine in short order when walking through medium to heavy rain. I don't personally find the pull-over design very convenient either, but I realize that's part of its charm. Otherwise, it's a good jacket to throw in your car or your work bag if you're expecting a rainy commute (especially at the discounted price) but if you want something for hiking or backpacking, I'd pick a dedicated rain shell from Patagonia et al.


Thanks, I've got a Patagonia in burgundy and a Columbia in yellow, along with a couple of Marmot shells as well. I don't really need it, but was looking into some lightweight gameday attire...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

wwilson said:


> Thanks, I've got a Patagonia in burgundy and a Columbia in yellow, along with a couple of Marmot shells as well. I don't really need it, but was looking into some lightweight gameday attire...


It would be just about perfect for such a use.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I will add that I love my LL Bean hand sewn house slippers with flannel lining. They're handsome and a great purchase at $40.00.

When mine do die, I'll quickly replace them with another pair.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thinking out loud, but I really hope that they offer a Shetland with saddle shoulders this year like they used to, I'd pick one up in a heartbeat.

Also, not trad in the least, but I really like the lakewashed quarter zip in mariner blue stripe that they have right now....


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Thinking out loud, but I really hope that they offer a Shetland with saddle shoulders this year like they used to, I'd pick one up in a heartbeat.
> 
> Also, not trad in the least, but I really like the lakewashed quarter zip in mariner blue stripe that they have right now....


You're right about that 1/4 zip. Would be a great pullover on Saturdays and for late night beer runs. I'm a sucker for that sort of thing, so I'm going to have to hold off as best I can.


----------



## dnfuss (Mar 17, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I've owned the "new" version of the Norwegian sweater for a few years now. The fit is definitely a bit odd off the rack, but nothing that a good soaking and blocking can't fix. I'm not thrilled about some of the details though. The cuffs lose their elasticity pretty quickly and they're stitched with a bulky seam that can be uncomfortable. Muffy did a good comparison of the "new" vs "old" versions of the Norwegian sweater:
> 
> https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2012/12/the-norwegian-crewneck-sweater.html
> 
> I'd give the old version a try. They should be pretty easy to find on eBay in the (arguably) preferable 80/20 wool/rayon blend.


+1

Wife gave away the one I had in college! Went through the hassle of finding the original version on eBay. Well worth the trouble.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wonder about this as an alternative: https://www.aransweatermarket.com/gents-knitwear/gents-sweaters/norwegian-sweater


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Duvel said:


> I wonder about this as an alternative: https://www.aransweatermarket.com/gents-knitwear/gents-sweaters/norwegian-sweater


Compare the sweater on their model to the navy blue thumbnail, and notice the difference in the size of the neck openings. I have encountered too-large "crew" necks in other sweaters made in Ireland. Just something to notice and consider.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

my19 said:


> I found one on the Trad thrift exchange last winter, courtesy of sbdivemaster, in the coloring Muffy describes as "the rare color combination of Charcoal with Purple and Teal." I often wear XLs, but bought this sweater in large. I concur with hardline_42 -- they can run large.


Odd. I wanted to keep that one so bad... I almost always wear a large, but that sweater was too narrow in the torso! lol Oh well, if it fits you, wear it in good health!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's a good point, and I did notice that.

I have a J. Crew knockoff of the Nordic sweater from last winter, and I always feel like I'm wearing a bad fake sweater. I guess I just need to get either the new Bean or a vintage.



godan said:


> Compare the sweater on their model to the navy blue thumbnail, and notice the difference in the size of the neck openings. I have encountered too-large "crew" necks in other sweaters made in Ireland. Just something to notice and consider.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure if they should be considered a "staple", but the LL Bean duffle is iconic and was ubiquitous during my formative years.










We owned two or three of each size when I was growing up; when I moved for college, I brought a large one and a small one with me. Someone stole the small one out of my car maybe 15 years ago; the large one was repaired several times, but the canvas finally blew out about 5 years ago. It was a sad day - that one was at least 30 years old.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

If we're moving into luggage, for me the LL Bean book pack was a staple from elementary school through college. Everybody had one with their initials or their names embroidered on them. I've already got a couple for my kids (they go on sale right before Christmas) stashed away until they're old enough to use them.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a couple of their adventure duffels in two different sizes and they are bulletproof!


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anybody else use an LLB lunchbox? I carry one everday to work...


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to need them to restock their ragg sweaters like today.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I've owned the "new" version of the Norwegian sweater for a few years now. The fit is definitely a bit odd off the rack, but nothing that a good soaking and blocking can't fix. I'm not thrilled about some of the details though. The cuffs lose their elasticity pretty quickly and they're stitched with a bulky seam that can be uncomfortable. Muffy did a good comparison of the "new" vs "old" versions of the Norwegian sweater:
> 
> https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2012/12/the-norwegian-crewneck-sweater.html
> 
> I'd give the old version a try. They should be pretty easy to find on eBay in the (arguably) preferable 80/20 wool/rayon blend.


I agree. The old sweaters were noticeably better. I have a couple that I'll be listing soon, FWIW.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I would be interested. Do the older ones run significantly different in size? Thanks.



Topsider said:


> I agree. The old sweaters were noticeably better. I have a couple that I'll be listing soon, FWIW.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duvel said:


> I would be interested. Do the older ones run significantly different in size? Thanks.


I don't have any personal experience with the new ones, but if you look at the Daily Prep link posted earlier, Muffy shows them side-by-side and notes some differences in shoulder width, cuffs, etc.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> If we're moving into luggage, for me the LL Bean book pack was a staple from elementary school through college. Everybody had one with their initials or their names embroidered on them. I've already got a couple for my kids (they go on sale right before Christmas) stashed away until they're old enough to use them.


Oh man, _totally_. Growing up, I think every other kid had one (including me)!

It's funny, when I was a kid my mom always foisted Bean stuff on me, much to my chagrin. At the time I thought Bean was boring stuff only your parents wore. Mom would always complain, "Why aren't you wearing that nice sweater I bought you?" Oh how things have changed!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Being a west coast Canadian I am fairly new to Bean. Since they became a .ca company I have bought many great Bean classics but my absolute favourite are the Scotch Plaid Flannel sheets. Imagine the shirts but completely wrapping your body.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> If we're moving into luggage, for me the LL Bean book pack was a staple from elementary school through college. Everybody had one with their initials or their names embroidered on them. I've already got a couple for my kids (they go on sale right before Christmas) stashed away until they're old enough to use them.


I had a Bean book bag alright, but it didn't look like that - they didn't even have those when I was in grade school. Here's what mine looked like:

:thumbs-up:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> I had a Bean book bag alright, but it didn't look like that - they didn't even have those when I was in grade school. Here's what mine looked like:
> 
> :thumbs-up:


Haha, indeed! Boat and totes are probably the number one reached for bag in my house. We have at least a dozen in all different sizes and every year when they go on sale I can't help buying more. There really is nothing else like them on the market. The thickness of the canvas really has to be experienced.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

wwilson said:


> Does anybody else use an LLB lunchbox? I carry one everday to work...


My kids each have one that they carry off to school - my daughter to MDO and my eldest son to day school.


----------



## Alleline (Nov 16, 2013)

No one has mentioned the dark-patterned, tattersall short-sleeve shirts. I have one in a green plaid with hints of red and white, and one in a green and white check. I alternate them for leisure wear all summer. Maybe those shirts didn't make it to Yale, but everyone I know who went to Dartmouth has at least one.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

My personal list won't differ much from what is already on here, but I am adding a couple of items:

-Bean boots (one taller with Thinsulate for snow, one shorter without for rain/year round wear)
-Camp mocs (though, I may be done with the Bean version soon, given the quality issues I've had)
-Norwegian sweater (one navy w/ white; one navy w/ red)
-Scarves - big fan of their lambswool scarves
-Toiletry bag - these are fantastic: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/738...ganizer-toiletry-bag-medium&attrValue_0=Black
-Tote bags 
-Buckskin choppers


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, since I started this post in August, I have picked up a Norwegian, an oatmeal ragg, anorak and several flannels...


----------



## JackFlash (Sep 5, 2013)

Original field coat with removable liner:


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

Ensiferous said:


> https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/P2141451_zps33cb43f0.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those short boots in the first picture?! I cant get any of the Bean Boot Mocs to fit but something like those with laces may be easier to adjust to get a better fit.....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

LukeRoz said:


> What are those short boots in the first picture?! I cant get any of the Bean Boot Mocs to fit but something like those with laces may be easier to adjust to get a better fit.....


The gumshoe


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you have to remove the lined chinos from the list. They are now only available in the "natural" fit which, on me @ 6'-190 lbs, are much too baggy in the thighs. The classis fit having straight legs would be be a much better fit; anyone shorter or thinner would be swimming in the natural fit I would imagine.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

While they aren't the same thing, there are lined khaki-colored jeans in the standard fit.



fred johnson said:


> I think you have to remove the lined chinos from the list. They are now only available in the "natural" fit which, on me @ 6'-190 lbs, are much too baggy in the thighs. The classis fit having straight legs would be be a much better fit; anyone shorter or thinner would be swimming in the natural fit I would imagine.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

MythReindeer said:


> While they aren't the same thing, there are lined khaki-colored jeans in the standard fit.


i'm 6'4" and 265lbs. The pair I just recieved make me look like MC Hammer. The LE ones are much more "flattering".


----------

